# Writers' Residencies



## SarahZ (Feb 21, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG

I want to do this so badly! I already write about all of my trips (and take a ton of pictures).

http://www.thewire.com/culture/2014/02/inside-amtraks-absolutely-awesome-plan-give-free-rides-writers/358332/

I wouldn't consider it "free" work either, as I'd be getting paid with a trip.

I wonder if it's in Coach, though. :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 22, 2014)

Back of the line! It's around the corner! :giggle:


----------



## Rolintzin (Feb 22, 2014)

Please choose me! I'm editing my dissertation into a book and I would LOVE to do this!


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 22, 2014)

Rolintzin said:


> Please choose me! I'm editing my dissertation into a book and I would LOVE to do this!


I'll post updates as Amtrak posts them. Keep an eye on their Twitter feed.


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 22, 2014)

The pilot writer, Jessica Gross, got a sleeper....

http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2014/02/19/writing-the-lake-shore-limited/



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using the Android Amtrak Forums mobile app


----------



## Karl1459 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, what a creative way to get a lot of "free ink". Reminds me of the old line "the most cost effective advertising is word of mouth!"

Attaboy Amtrak


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 22, 2014)

Bingo. Also, since this is train travel, I kind of like the idea of grass roots "advertising".


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Having written parts of several books aboard Amtrak LD trains, I can certainly endorse the idea of ridin' 'n 'writin'. Sitting in a snug sleeper room as the world goes by simply lubricates creativity. On the other hand, in the last few years the tracks have so deteriorated in several places, especially along the route of the Southwest Chief, that it has become difficult to tap away at a laptop. In the last year or two I've found the library on a cruise ship a great place to write, and the ride is much smoother. (The idea is not new. Alex Haley, an old Coast Guardsman, wrote much of "The Autobiography of Malcolm X" and "Roots" while at sea on a tramp steamer.)

I'm hoping the idea of a writing residency gets going. It's a terrific idea.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 22, 2014)

It has always been my dream to get paid to travel and write about it. Granted, this is a "comp", not "comp + paycheck", but it's still pretty awesome. I can pretend. 

I used to get paid to write and edit restaurant reviews. That was pretty fun. I'd like to expand that to airlines, hotels, trains, attractions, etc, like the travel books and articles you find when planning a trip. It's such a difficult field to break into, though.

Right now, I just hang out on Trip Advisor. I should make my own, personal blog/website in addition to flooding Trip Advisor.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 22, 2014)

This is a definite "win" for the Amtrak social media team -- I'm seeing a lot of positive talk on Twitter.


----------



## tonys96 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow! What will Mica do about this free train riding, free meals, and such that the taxpayers are footing the bill for?


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Feb 22, 2014)

SarahZ, I do hope you are selected. I like doing this type of travel/review thing also. You are a good writer and I always read your reviews with interest! Myself, I am thinking of asking Amtrak for an intern position with their metrics people. I would be doing this as a Senior Project for my Management degree. It would be great if I could actually solve some business problem for them, such as decreasing their dependence on subsidies, increasing the revenue from the food service operation, etc. Anyway, best of luck!


----------



## pianocat (Feb 22, 2014)

Can we start some sort of mass suggestion/write in that SarahZ be the next writer in residence? I'd be happy to send encouraging words to Wire.com , she certainly seems like the most likely and able choice from this site. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm flattered, but it should be anyone who wants to. I think there are multiple opportunities. No need to "nominate" me.  There are several writers on this site.

I wonder if Micah's seen this yet.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll second that and also double it to make it my 4¢ worth!


----------



## chrsjrcj (Feb 22, 2014)

tonys96 said:


> Wow! What will Mica do about this free train riding, free meals, and such that the taxpayers are footing the bill for?


It's okay. Amtrak cut (paying) passenger amenities, so there should be room in the budget to afford this.


----------



## jerichowhiskey (Feb 22, 2014)

You can send an email offering your contact information to social @amtrak.com if you want to try and get into this.


----------



## Brystar41 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello everybody i know its been a long time i wanted to ask everybody about this because i have a friend of mines who is a writer but she writes about comic books (Manga) type but it still counts of writers, i want to know what can i do to help her get those free rides on Amtrak, she is a writer so i am trying to help her out with it but she is in colorado and i am in Florida but its for her to help her out.

also i am now a NARP member now as well as an AOPA member and i been busy with college, its nice to meet all of you again.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 25, 2014)

Have her email social @ amtrak . com

Also, she can follow Amtrak on Twitter, specifically the #AmtrakResidency tag. They're asking everyone to submit their interest but to also be patient while they work out the details of the program.


----------



## Brystar41 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks Sarah your the best thank you maybe you can meet with her she is a very cool person i know and when i saw this writers thing for Amtrak i thought of her since she is a writer thank you sarah, hopefully i can meet with all of you in my travels.


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 25, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> I want to do this so badly! I already write about all of my trips (and take a ton of pictures).
> 
> ...



There is someone on the Amtrak facebook page who is really putting up a fuss. ("A couple of us started a closed group: Amtrak, STOP THE RESIDENCY PROGRAM. We want the money spent on improving Amtrak and/or putting back the things they just took away, i.e. wine & cheese, flowers on the table, etc. Let me know if you're interested in being added." )

I refuse to request to join that group as she seems very misinformed as to what this program involves. Writing takes creativity and knowledge of grammar and spelling and if someone can do it in this manner, more power to them. Good luck to you, Sarah!


----------



## JoeSF (Feb 26, 2014)

The Writers' Residencies is officially a thing now - the Onion ("America's Finest News Source") is covering it in "American Voices" - fake man/woman in the street interviews about real news:

http://www.theonion.com/articles/amtrak-experimenting-with-writers-residencies,35361/


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 27, 2014)

tim54449 said:


> There is someone on the Amtrak facebook page who is really putting up a fuss. ("A couple of us started a closed group: Amtrak, STOP THE RESIDENCY PROGRAM. We want the money spent on improving Amtrak and/or putting back the things they just took away, i.e. wine & cheese, flowers on the table, etc. Let me know if you're interested in being added." )


That group has now morphed into something described as "This group is for Amtrak and VIA passengers to ask questions, express their opinions, and share their love of travelling by rail across North America." It's called The Amtrak Pros -- I guess they didn't want to talk about Amtrak Prose


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 28, 2014)

CHamilton said:


> tim54449 said:
> 
> 
> > There is someone on the Amtrak facebook page who is really putting up a fuss. ("A couple of us started a closed group: Amtrak, STOP THE RESIDENCY PROGRAM. We want the money spent on improving Amtrak and/or putting back the things they just took away, i.e. wine & cheese, flowers on the table, etc. Let me know if you're interested in being added." )
> ...



I left the Amtrak group because of the fuss. AU is a much better place to get more accurate and pertinent information anyway. :hi:


----------



## CoachSlumber (Feb 28, 2014)

tim54449 said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > OMG OMG OMG
> ...


Their fuss is misguided. Comping a few passengers is not going to dent Amtrak's budget. I'm sure already Amtrak comps travel writers. And do these people consider how much Amtrak spends on advertising? It's a huge sum, but not doing it would probably be futile.


----------



## CoachSlumber (Feb 28, 2014)

I finally found my dream gig when I got paid to write about Pullman Rail Adventures.


----------



## train rider (Feb 28, 2014)

Hope when comping a writer that Amtrak doesn't used that filled roomette to raise the bucket on the paying passengers that reserve later.


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 28, 2014)

Really, if you think about it, this is a win-win situation for Amtrak and the passengers involved. The passenger gets to ride for "free" while writing about what he/she loves. Amtrak gets free advertising of the best kind as in essence this becomes an Amtrak passenger's testimonial, which is far far better than any commercial, billboard, newspaper ad, etc.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 28, 2014)

Budgets are under attack, prices are going up, services levels are coming down, and in the middle of all this some surprisingly indifferent writers are waxing poetic about the opportunity to get a free ride on taxpayer dollars.


----------



## tonys96 (Feb 28, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Budgets are under attack, prices are going up, services levels are coming down, and in the middle of all this some surprisingly indifferent writers are waxing poetic about the opportunity to get a free ride on taxpayer dollars.


I wonder how much this costs. Maybe not doing this would save some routes/jobs.


----------



## CoachSlumber (Feb 28, 2014)

tonys96 said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Budgets are under attack, prices are going up, services levels are coming down, and in the middle of all this some surprisingly indifferent writers are waxing poetic about the opportunity to get a free ride on taxpayer dollars.
> ...


The whole thing probably costs less than the ads Amtrak puts on the hockey boards in NY, Philly, and DC. It is a trivial expense.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 28, 2014)

So is the expense of putting flowers on the table in the dining car, but it seems We Can't Have Nice Things Anymore.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm going to withhold judgment until I know how many residencies they plan to "give away". For all we know, it's one every three months. A lot of people are channeling Chicken Little, simply due to lack of detail. I've been monitoring Twitter, and it's still in, "Thanks for submitting your interest. We'll release details soon!" mode.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 28, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> I'm going to withhold judgment until I know how many residencies they plan to "give away". For all we know, it's one every three months. A lot of people are channeling Chicken Little, simply due to lack of detail. I've been monitoring Twitter, and it's still in, "Thanks for submitting your interest. We'll release details soon!" mode.


Nobody is saying the world (or Amtrak) is coming to an end due to this program. A few folks are simply pointing out the questionable ethics of blithely accepting a tax funded sleeper compartment in an era of worsening austerity for everyone else. Granted it's not your fault Amtrak is under attack and having to defend every little expenditure, but that is the reality of the situation nonetheless. Is the terrible timing of this project completely lost on you?


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 28, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm going to withhold judgment until I know how many residencies they plan to "give away". *For all we know, it's one every three months. A lot of people are channeling Chicken Little, simply due to lack of detail. I've been monitoring Twitter, and it's still in, "Thanks for submitting your interest. We'll release details soon!" mode.
> ...


No, it is not, and that's why I said I'm withholding judgment until I have more details about the residency program. I have not taken any "sides" because, as I said, I don't know how often they're planning to offer these residencies and what kind of restrictions they may put on the program. I created the thread because 1) it's news involving Amtrak and 2) we have several writers on this website.

By "Chicken Little", I was referring to the Facebook membership that seems to freak out over every single thing Amtrak does without looking into specifics or doing any research. For example, any time Amtrak posts a photo of anything, such a trees along the EB, you have 75% of commenters saying, "Oh, what pretty scenery! I love the EB!" and 25% posting, "WHY DOESN'T AMTRAK HAVE WIFI YET? WHY ARE YOU POSTING TREES WHEN YOU SHOULD BE ADDRESSING WIFI. I DEMAND WIFI. STOP DISTRACTING US WITH TREES."

It's... aggravating.


----------



## Allypet (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't wait to read all about the lovely flowers on the tables, the wine and cheese platters, the fine china the meals are served on, and the auto-train sleeper lounge car... Oh wait, my bad they don't exist anymore. So, what will they write about?!


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 1, 2014)

Allypet said:


> I can't wait to read all about the lovely flowers on the tables, the wine and cheese platters, the fine china the meals are served on, and the auto-train sleeper lounge car... Oh wait, my bad they don't exist anymore. So, what will they write about?!


Yes, because that's all there is to train travel. :huh: Believe it or not, I've enjoyed traveling on the SWC without any of those things (other than the flowers). It *is* possible to still have a good trip, and there is still *plenty* to write about:

- The delicious food and the ability to substitute and/or find items to fit most diets

- The gorgeous scenery

- Meeting other passengers in the lounge car

- The friendly staff

- How nice it is to have a bed and shower

- The romantic/antiquated/historic feeling of traveling by train

- How relaxing it is to not have to drive or go through security at an airport

- How much fun they had

- How much fun their kids had

- What it feels like to travel through towns in the middle of the night

- How wonderful it is to be able to bring two suitcases and a bunch of "essentials" like laptop bags and purses without having them counted

- Being able to bring alcohol on board if traveling in a sleeper

- Meeting other passengers in Coach

- Free water/juice/coffee/ice in the sleepers and free water in Coach

- Socializing and enjoying the local scenery/temperature/air at "fresh air" stops

- Learning about train travel from crew and/or passengers

- The various kinds of equipment used and the benefits to each type

- Etc.


----------



## tonys96 (Mar 1, 2014)

To add to Sarah's list:

-Meeting and, usually, conversing with new folks at meals

-Meeting other folks in sleepers.

-Making new friends before the train departs.

-Seeing small (and large) town America and it's Holiday decorations during Christmas Season.

-Mt. Shasta in the morning.

-Travelling along the Columbia River banks, and being able to enjoy it's majesty.

-The "rhythm of the rails"

(However, the newly departed "extras" will be missed by many)


----------



## amtrakdude93 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi guys any info on the writers residencies? I've heard it's in it's beginning stages and I'm not sure if there is any more further info other than what's already online


----------



## Allypet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have never ridden the SWC, I'm sure the scenery is breathtaking. One of my biggest complaints in my post would be the removal of one of the lounge cars on the auto train and then adding an extra 75 coach passengers. With that gone, and the added passengers, it would be almost impossible to meet anyone on the train as the lounge car would be packed all the time. It is now with 2 lounge cars.

I took the auto train 6 times last year and have a trip booked for July already. I travel with my grown children, and because I don't know if they are traveling with me when I book my bedroom we usually wind up in different cars. The lounge car to me is then vital in getting the family together for some together time, and I'm afraid I'm going to lose this, and just the ability to get up and walk around and being able to see the views out of the other side if the train.

Looks like Amtrak is heading towards commuter train setup. You'd get a seat and that's it, no walking around for you! I can see them like NJT, Your lucky if you find a working bathroom on New Jersey Transit, and forget about being on time. The big difference is the most Amtrak routes are much longer then the typical regional railroads, and they need a certain level of amenities.

I try not to be negative, but I think Amtrak is showing poor judgement in timing by releasing this writer free ride program, at the same time that are cutting services to paying customers.


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 2, 2014)

amtrakdude93 said:


> I've heard it's in it's beginning stages and I'm not sure if there is any more further info other than what's already online


That's still the case, as far as I know. They're being discussed in this thread.


----------



## CoachSlumber (Mar 3, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to withhold judgment until I know how many residencies they plan to "give away". For all we know, it's one every three months. A lot of people are channeling Chicken Little, simply due to lack of detail. I've been monitoring Twitter, and it's still in, "Thanks for submitting your interest. We'll release details soon!" mode.
> ...


Marketing is an expense. If this generates more money than it costs, it is a wise expenditure.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 3, 2014)

CoachSlumber said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > SarahZ said:
> ...


How would you go about determining the ROI for something like this?


----------



## jerichowhiskey (Mar 3, 2014)

> Now, perhaps the most important point: The residency was free. According to Gross, all Amtrak asked was that she send out a few tweets while she was traveling, and do an interview for the company's blog at the end of her trip.


Sounds like it will depend on how far reaching the writers will be on Twitter. More tweets talking about Amtrak and in a positive fashion is likely what they are looking for.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 3, 2014)

#AmtrakLIVE Courts Social Media Insiders With a Trip to SXSW



> Amtrak has been getting a lot of attention on social media lately. Since the recent writers’ residency program, interest has been high for Amtrak. The company has been on the social media bandwagon for some time now, but with the recent awareness boost, it’s doubling down on its efforts to reach out to consumers. So #AmtrakLIVE is going to SXSW....
> 
> Amtrak’s Facebook page has been liked over 377,000 times, and its presence on Instagram inspires a lot of hashtags. According to a blog post from July 2013, the #Amtrak hashtag receives over 1,000 photos a week. The company has certainly seen the benefits that social media brings, and with the writers’ residency program, they could generate more buzz than ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## haolerider (Mar 4, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> CoachSlumber said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


In the marketing and advertising world there is a generally accepted formula that calculates the number of exposures a program receives and equates those exposures to the cost of advertising that would result in the same number of exposures. If social media and a residency program has little cost and has high exposure, your ROI would be high, if however the cost in lost revenue is high, this may be a sticking point for this program; however I am sure Amtrak will not be pushing paying customers out of their seats or rooms for the program. Low season and low ridership on particular trains will probably be the norm, but in my opinion, this is a good program and will bring exposure to a demographic that Amtrak has not captured in the past.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 8, 2014)

Here we go:

http://blog.amtrak.com/2014/03/amtrak-residency-for-writers/



> Today we are happy to announce that #AmtrakResidency will allow for *up to 24 writers* to take long-distance trains to work on their projects.


It's limited to 24 slots, so get your application in!


----------



## Cma (Mar 8, 2014)

Good luck, SarahZ!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 8, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Here we go:
> 
> http://blog.amtrak.com/2014/03/amtrak-residency-for-writers/
> 
> ...


Ditto! Best of Luck Sarah!


----------



## Henry Kisor (Mar 10, 2014)

As a professional writer, I have to agree with the following:

http://dduane.tumblr.com/post/79161065289/the-amtrak-residency-why-i-think-this-is-a-terrible

It seems to me that corporate lawyers, not marketing people, were responsible for the travesty.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 10, 2014)

Henry Kisor said:


> As a professional writer, I have to agree with the following:
> 
> http://dduane.tumblr.com/post/79161065289/the-amtrak-residency-why-i-think-this-is-a-terrible
> 
> It seems to me that corporate lawyers, not marketing people, were responsible for the travesty.


Agreed. I read the Terms and bailed. As someone who's trying to gain traction in the travel blog world and, eventually, turn it into a career, I balked the second I saw those conditions.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 10, 2014)

The only travesty is the godawful font that blogger uses.

If you want Amtrak to give you something for free, you have to play by their rules.


----------



## tatts427 (Mar 10, 2014)

so a few of you are worried about what if would cost them to let writers ride free once in a while ? the seats are already there and I can assure you not every train sells out everyday, or shouldn't cost them anything unless they wine and dine these writers.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 10, 2014)

RyanS said:


> The only travesty is the godawful font that blogger uses.
> 
> If you want Amtrak to give you something for free, you have to play by their rules.


Right. I'm only being persnickety because I'm "mine, all mine" about my stuff.  I knew this would probably be a condition, and if I weren't so persnickety, I'd be happy to write something in exchange for a free roomette. The problem is the initial writing sample becoming their property.

I suppose I could always write something totally fake that would never be published or used in my portfolio, though. Trip reports don't take that long.

Then again, I don't have enough vacation days to take advantage of the residency (if I even got it), so it's moot at this point.


----------



## guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you Henry.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 10, 2014)

Henry Kisor said:


> As a professional writer, I have to agree with the following: http://dduane.tumblr.com/post/79161065289/the-amtrak-residency-why-i-think-this-is-a-terrible It seems to me that corporate lawyers, not marketing people, were responsible for the travesty.


It starts out logical enough. Then she goes on to say you shouldn't sell your rights even for a million dollars because that's not nearly enough money for some literary lottery you _might_ win someday. Really? Turning down a sleeper worth a few hundred dollars is one thing, but turning down a million dollars in cash is something else entirely. This kind of advice sounds like something an Ayn Rand acolyte would follow.


----------



## neroden (Mar 10, 2014)

She's actually basically right. Good business practice is that you don't give away universal rights, ever. License only. This isn't just writing, it's good inventor practice too. You know, if you want to not get cheated blind.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, the article in the link isn't the best explanation of why some writers are hesitant to participate. She spent more time trying to be funny and hip when she should have focused on substance.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 11, 2014)

The issue with unlimited rights isn't necessarily "hitting the lottery"...it's more the fact that those rights are so sweeping that they could limit your ability to reuse the material...and many a short story has been repackaged in different omnibuses or had material taken out of it and used as the basis for another story.

Now, to be fair there's probably an upper limit on even the theoretical value of a wonderful short story that makes you infinitely famous...but that's probably somewhere between the $500-1500 that these tickets would normally cost and $1 million.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 11, 2014)

Anderson said:


> The issue with unlimited rights isn't necessarily "hitting the lottery"...it's more the fact that those rights are so sweeping that they could limit your ability to reuse the material...and many a short story has been repackaged in different omnibuses or had material taken out of it and used as the basis for another story. Now, to be fair there's probably an upper limit on even the theoretical value of a wonderful short story that makes you infinitely famous...but that's probably somewhere between the $500-1500 that these tickets would normally cost and $1 million.


Somewhere between $1,500 and $1 million. Really going out on a limb there. According to Diane Duane some random little short story any given author just penned on Amtrak's dime could apparently be worth tens or even hundreds of millions of dollars down the road after it is translated into Japanese and Farsi thanks to the shrewd retention of world rights. Most authors won't attain serious popularity in even one country. A few will be popular in a couple of countries. Only a tiny handful will make it into any sort of world wide popularity. Bottom line, someone offers you a million dollars for a self written fictional story you take it. Someone offers you a half million or a quarter million dollars you take it. They want worldwide rights you give it to them. Sure, maybe one in a million authors will lose money on that advice, but the other 999,999 will be better off.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 11, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > The issue with unlimited rights isn't necessarily "hitting the lottery"...it's more the fact that those rights are so sweeping that they could limit your ability to reuse the material...and many a short story has been repackaged in different omnibuses or had material taken out of it and used as the basis for another story. Now, to be fair there's probably an upper limit on even the theoretical value of a wonderful short story that makes you infinitely famous...but that's probably somewhere between the $500-1500 that these tickets would normally cost and $1 million.
> ...


*chuckles*

Well, getting it much more specific is a bit tricky. Let's assume one was offered $1500 cash. Would that be a good deal? What about $5000? $10,000? $25,000? And so on.

More to the point, let's assume there are two submissions ultimately required. One is the application submission and one is a "work product" piece from the trip. Combined, $1500 might be a little low if an author is actually competent and has gotten something published before. I think that is a fair point. However, I would obviously not go nearly as far as the author of that piece.


----------



## tonys96 (Mar 11, 2014)

I respectfully disagree with the premise that a writer should keep rights to the product that they willingly took a free trip from Amtrak expressly for the purpose of writing. In effect, they were paid for the product. But, according to the linked article, that is not enough........I say, bullhockey.

I work in manufacturing. If I develop a method that is faster/better while at work, that belongs to my employer. I was paid to develop it. If a writer accepts the free trip in payment for the written product, the same rationale applies, IMHO.

That said, I still say the appearance of giving away free trips while cutting back on the product Amtrak supplies to the customer (pax) just looks bad. Again, IMHO.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 12, 2014)

tonys96 said:


> I respectfully disagree with the premise that a writer should keep rights to the product that they willingly took a free trip from Amtrak expressly for the purpose of writing. In effect, they were paid for the product. But, according to the linked article, that is not enough........I say, bullhockey.


Here's the problem from a writer's perspective:

Writing is a lot like making the same thing over and over again but putting it into a different package. People, events and places become worked into multiple works over time. In fact if one is dedicated to travel blogging/writing as Sarah suggested, this stuff can become the basis for just about everything you write. People I met on a train may appear as a character in a short story, physical details (buildings, food, motions) can be put in any number of contexts and formats from poems to blogs and novels and films. This is Anderson's point about the omnibuses.

What's also worth noting is that the "winning the lottery" bit is a very real threat. It isn't just a million dollar book deal that could be blocked. Just getting a thousand copies of a book printed can be a difficult and expensive task involving editors, publishers, printers, lawyers, and agents. Most writers know another writer whose first book sale got around third base only to be blocked by a last minute injunction by somebody who claims legal rights to their intellectual property, even if it is from an obscure or even unpublished piece. Such action can ruin a writing career before it starts--and it's not like writers are being paid all that much. Like all art professions there are many talented people at all levels of financial and professional success in their fields. For every bestseller there's thousands of mid-listers and a million rejection letters.

That being said if you're NOT serious about publishing much about Amtrak and just want a free trip then this is a good contest. Serious writers may find themselves in trouble later.

With that said, I'm out.

EDIT: A pet peeve of mine as a writer is when people use unnecessary hashtags when describing a proper noun. They are asking for participants in an "#AmtrakResidency" program not the "Amtrak Residency" program. Every time I read that a nerve in my stomach panged.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 12, 2014)

The stories are gaining traction against the legalese in the program. Here is an excerpt from The Wire:



> On the Electric Literature blog, Connor Ferguson wrote, "To our non-legally-trained eyes, the terms come just short of granting Amtrak actual ownership of writers’ application materials ... Amtrak is demanding an exorbitant level of control over applicants’ writing — writing which, it should be noted, isn’t being submitted in order to be considered for publication." Miral Sattar, on BiblioCrunch, described the terms as not exactly "author-friendly." Alexander Chee, the writer who serves as the inspiration for the residency program, tweeted that he was talking with Amtrak to "address [writers'] concerns." The Tumblr that was once an unaffiliated hype-machine for #AmtrakResidency is now dedicated to chronicling writers' beefs with Section 6.
> 
> Along with concerns over Section 6 are those that see the #AmtrakResidency as little more than a social media stunt for the company, at the expense of serious writers. In N+1, Evan Kindley wrote, "there is something disturbing about the spectacle of so many writers and intellectuals banding together to help launch a viral promotional campaign." And that was before the official terms were released.


http://www.thewire.com/culture/2014/03/nervous-writers-have-questions-about-amtraks-residency-and-amtrak-answers-them-us/359053/

I suspect that this will merit some sort of response.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 13, 2014)

tonys96 said:


> I respectfully disagree with the premise that a writer should keep rights to the product that they willingly took a free trip from Amtrak expressly for the purpose of writing. In effect, they were paid for the product. But, according to the linked article, that is not enough........I say, bullhockey.


In my case, I'm talking about the writing sample you send in, which becomes property of Amtrak. I expect them to hold the rights to the article I write _for _them, as I am getting compensated with a free trip. What I don't like is giving up rights to the sample, for which I'm not getting compensated (if I don't get a residency, that is). That's what's bullhockey to me.


----------



## tonys96 (Mar 13, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > I respectfully disagree with the premise that a writer should keep rights to the product that they willingly took a free trip from Amtrak expressly for the purpose of writing. In effect, they were paid for the product. But, according to the linked article, that is not enough........I say, bullhockey.
> ...


That, I agree with.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 13, 2014)

tonys96 said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > tonys96 said:
> ...


Then consider this… In order to have a chance in such a contest (widely publicized with lots of interest from serious writers) the sample would have to be some of your best work (if not your personal best). That would mean if I draw on my many experiences on Amtrak to write 10 pages of sample and give away the rights to the content of those pages then I can never write about those trips again without possibly running afoul of these restrictive terms. Even trip reports on this website may impact these terms in some unforeseen way. So the calculus for me as an "emerging" writer is whether or not selling all future rights to some of my best ideas for a free sleeper ticket? Eh, probably not.

Also worth noting is that when most publications take pieces like this they are only buying printing rights for a certain period of time or number of copies. After the contract is fulfilled rights revert back to authors unless otherwise specified. This way authors can edit material and sometimes have it reprinted or otherwise use the same characters or setting over again without fear of breaking their agreements.

The "residency" terms are also vague as far as what Amtrak wants. It appears Amtrak wants the rights to whatever you write while on board their train on their dime. If I write down an idea for a story I don't write until years later, does Amtrak own the rights to that story? Does that mean if I write a poem about my father they own that too? If I came up with the character for a series of children's books would they own the rights to those, forever and in perpetuity? If I write about being on an Amtrak train am I ever going to be allowed to write about that again? Answer: Yes, but only knowing there will exist a chance of action against me depending on the mood of somebody at Amtrak. I don't want that dead goose hanging over my neck for the rest of my life.

I hope Amtrak notices their error (if it is indeed an error to them) and will contact a few people in the publishing world to make it so that their terms are more typical of other contests. Until then I don't think that anybody whose been published in The Paris Review or the New Yorker will be beating down their doors for a free short-turn. However they will probably get all the material they need for a cheap PR stunt (mainly from talented but inexperienced writers who didn't read the terms) and perhaps they will be satisfied with that.


----------



## City of Miami (Mar 13, 2014)

A puzzling generally critical-of-Amtrak article in the Washington Post this morning.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/style-blog/wp/2014/03/12/dear-applicant-for-the-amtrak-residency-program/

I don't really figure out his point of view unless it's just general anti-Amtrak.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 13, 2014)

Not too puzzling, I think... He seems to be all for the romance of travel, but feels that Amtrak is only going to take those who gush about how great it is, not those writers who may love trains, but give a negative write up of their experience. He seems a bit cheesed off about the high prices, but I don't think many passengers world wide would say that their own rail fares were low enough. He seems to be accusing Amtrak of trying to dress things up by offering these free rides in return for "unlimited use of the copy".

Ed


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 13, 2014)

So a free ride isn't free enough because Amtrak is going to screw you out of your most prized creation and sue you for breach of contract if it's ever used elsewhere. Some of the posts in this thread are a unique window into the world of statistical delusions. Here's an idea. If you're convinced that you're on the cusp of literary greatness then by all means turn this down. You'll be doing absolutely everyone a huge favor.

_You are not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You are the same decaying organic matter as everyone else, and we are all a part of the same compost pile._ - Tyler Durden in Fight Club by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 13, 2014)

caravanman said:


> Not too puzzling, I think... He seems to be all for the romance of travel, but feels that Amtrak is only going to take those who gush about how great it is, not those writers who may love trains, but give a negative write up of their experience. He seems a bit cheesed off about the high prices, but I don't think many passengers world wide would say that their own rail fares were low enough. He seems to be accusing Amtrak of trying to dress things up by offering these free rides in return for "unlimited use of the copy".
> 
> Ed


Yeah it is clear from the terms that Amtrak is looking for brand reps. The clauses which give them complete editorial control are intended so that they may not only own a writer's words forever for unlimited applications but that they may also edit them however they see fit. I am not so concerned about editors at travel magazines or newspapers fixing up my pieces to their standards but a private corporate engaged in PR will usually be more heavy-handed. Then you run into the issue of Amtrak taking something you wrote and changing it's meaning.



Devil's Advocate said:


> So a free ride isn't free enough because Amtrak is going to screw you out of your most prized creation and sue you for breach of contract if it's ever used elsewhere. Some of the posts in this thread are a unique window into the world of statistical delusions.


Of course the free ride isn't enough to risk my best work (which I'd surely have to submit to stand a chance in a field of over 8,000 entries) when the terms are atypical, vague and restrictive compared to other outlets that would publish this sort of work. It is a personal decision, and all I'm doing is sharing my thoughts on the matter. I don't have any delusions of grandeur mind you, I just know too many people who've been screwed on this kind of thing before. You think it's rare and it is but no less a realistic concern. I've seen corporations come down on writers who wrote for them in previous years, suing to stop publication of short works in online and/or free publications.

The lucky people who win these will have an opportunity to further their careers. They will also be accepting the risk that at any future point in their careers Amtrak could come back and haunt them. This is not a statistical delusion. There is enough risk to warrant caution and reconsider applying.

Of course every reasonable measure of caution needs a devil's advocate to throw it to the wind. On the Titanic his name was Bruce Ismay. I'm sure he didn't put much thought about the "statistical delusion" of his pride and joy sinking to the bottom of the Atlantic.

I'd rather get less for the same amount of work if it means I have more control. Many other writers with more publishing experience than I have (as evidenced by the numerous articles being posted now from increasingly mainstream outlets) are in agreement.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 13, 2014)

Well, there's also the issue of Amtrak proving what was written on (or inspired on) "their" trip. Let's take those of us who have chalked up 50-100k miles on Amtrak (and I know there are folks out there with closer to 500k). Let's take those who have used Amtrak to commute to Florida for years (and I know one award-winning author who has done so). I can just see the legal morass that this could trigger about what was inspired by what, etc.

I'll agree that a deal which amounts to "A story or substantial essay for a train trip" would be fine if it were so limited; the value would be worth considering (i.e. a round-trip on the Cap off-season vs. a round-trip on the Chief in peak season). For an aspiring author, the free trip, free meals, and possible publicity could be worth it...or not, depending on their calculus. It's the vagueness and extreme rights that are at issue.


----------



## tonys96 (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is a thought. If you are afraid that you might lose control of your 'best' wokk. Do not apply for this promotion.

Easy, peasy, lemon squeezy.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 13, 2014)

Anderson I am continually impressed by your ability to say exactly what I want, but with brevity. Bravo.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 13, 2014)

tonys96 said:


> Here is a thought. If you are afraid that you might lose control of your 'best' wokk. Do not apply for this promotion.
> 
> Easy, peasy, lemon squeezy.


Here's a thought: If you're a large multimillion-dollar corporation that wants to recruit a team of writers for your "promotion" then don't use such restrictive terms that would cause said writers to reconsider submitting their best work.

edit-- Consider, for example, that this program originates from a writer who was published in one of the most prestigious literary reviews in the world. Said review doesn't ask the same terms of it's contributors. At the very least rejected submissions should have rights revert back to the author. The way the terms are currently written the 7,976+ writers who are going to be rejected will NOT have the ability to submit their rejected piece to another outlet for publication.

And that's the nail in the coffin for me. The odds are against selection in this contest, and I will end up having to write an extremely good piece that I will not be able to publish elsewhere. But Amtrak will retain the rejections for their uses without payment or even notice in perpetuity.

If you go to an ice cream shop and order a scoop of every flavor then pick your favorites you then cannot refuse to pay for the flavors you didn't like. In this case Amtrak is going a step further and claiming that not only will they not pay for the flavors they didn't like but that the store will not be allowed to sell those flavors to anybody else and now (by virtue of letting Amtrak sample their work) Amtrak receives the exclusive rights to manufacture and sell the ice cream it didn't pick.



> 6. Grant Of Rights: In submitting an Application, Applicant hereby grants Sponsor the absolute, worldwide, and irrevocable right to use, modify, publish, publicly display, distribute, and copy Applicant’s Application, in whole or in part, for any purpose, including, but not limited to, advertising and marketing, and to sublicense such rights to any third parties.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 13, 2014)

Hmmmm...how would one legally go about retracting an application? :unsure:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 13, 2014)

Tumbleweed said:


> Hmmmm...how would one legally go about retracting an application? :unsure:


You can't. As written once you hit "submit" you've given Amtrak the rights. Virtually every other publication would allow you to call/email and have your piece removed from consideration. The terms as written remove that right.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 13, 2014)

ALC Rail Writer said:


> Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm...how would one legally go about retracting an application? :unsure:
> ...


What if you have already received a registered copyright?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 13, 2014)

Tumbleweed said:


> ALC Rail Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Tumbleweed said:
> ...


I'm not entirely sure. You may have just given up the copyrights. That's another problem with the way these terms are written about how previously published works may be submitted. Amtrak shouldn't get the right to use any of that, but that might not stop them from using it.

If I were a person who had already submitted I would be contacting Amtrak and trying to get your piece returned and/or have the terms changed.

I'd also be concerned about section 7, which stipulates that if a dispute arises about previously published/copyrighted work then you've released Amtrak (and third parties) from liability. That means that you are the sole responsible party if Amtrak (or Facebook, Twitter, et al) use your submission in a way that violates existing agreements you have with other publishers.



> *7. **Release of Liability**: *BY SUBMITTING AN APPLICATION, YOU AGREE TO RELEASE SPONSOR, ITS PARENT, SUBSIDIARY OR AFFILIATED COMPANIES, AND ADVERTISING AND PROMOTIONAL AGENCIES, CONTRACTORS AND EACH OF THEIR RESPECTIVE OFFICERS, DIRECTORS, EMPLOYEES, AGENTS AND REPRESENTATIVES as well as Facebook, Inc., Instagram, LLC, Twitter, Inc. (COLLECTIVELY, THE “RELEASEES” OR “RELEASED PARTIES”), FROM ANY AND ALL CLAIMS AND LIABILITIES ARISING FROM OR RELATING TO YOUR SUBMISSION OF AN APPLICATION AND/OR ACCEPTANCE, RECEIPT, POSSESSION, USE OR MISUSE OF AN AWARD (IF APPLICATION IS ACCEPTED).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 13, 2014)

ALC Rail Writer said:


> You think it's rare and it is but no less a realistic concern. I've seen corporations come down on writers who wrote for them in previous years, suing to stop publication of short works in online and/or free publications.


Can you give some examples of authors submitting work as part of an application for a free ride on a train (or plane or bus or boat) costing the corporation hosting the award a few hundred dollars each (at most) and then being sued years later based on similarities to that application?



ALC Rail Writer said:


> Of course every reasonable measure of caution needs a devil's advocate to throw it to the wind. On the Titanic his name was Bruce Ismay. I'm sure he didn't put much thought about the "statistical delusion" of his pride and joy sinking to the bottom of the Atlantic.


Please tell me we're not actually comparing the _potential_ legal complications of a personally submitted literary application with a violent catastrophe that claimed the lives of well over a thousand people in an extremely unpleasant manner. What have you ever suffered (or witnessed) as a writer that would come close to explaining such a bizarre comparison?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 13, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> ALC Rail Writer said:
> 
> 
> > You think it's rare and it is but no less a realistic concern. I've seen corporations come down on writers who wrote for them in previous years, suing to stop publication of short works in online and/or free publications.
> ...


Firstly, if you actually read the terms you'd notice that by submitting the application you're giving Amtrak absolute rights to the content of the application. Let me emphasize that: *Once you click 'submit' Amtrak owns the application's content.* That means that the sample work cannot be published by any other source, in any other format, in any other location, in any other medium, at any future date. That means it cannot be edited, proofread, reworked, or put into another piece for publication. That means any scenes, characters or events which resemble what's in the submitted content are also off-limits for publication.

As for examples you can pick up any number of writer's manuals and read the sections on copyright and publishing laws. These will typically contain the story of an author or two who had such an experience where their imminent publication was blocked by a company which claimed rights to content the author had previously submitted to them. The specific incidents I know are of people I know personally. When this thing happens lawyers are brought in and intimidate writers. Gag orders are issued. The idea of suppressing publication of a piece is that word never gets out that it existed in the first place. That may be why you may not hear much about this rare but real phenomenon.

As for the Titanic, I was just comparing your flippant dismissal of legitimate threats as things which are initially perceived to be "statistical delusions". I.E. the builders of the Titanic considered her sinking on her maiden voyage to be a "statistical delusion" and yet it happened. It's only logical that people take precautions, whether it be lifeboats or protecting your work from bad submissions terms.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 24, 2014)

Amtrak’s Marketing Overture to Millennials



> Chalk up a win for the Amtrak marketing team, which has drummed up a ton of media coverage with its newresidency program for writers.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 28, 2014)

From Kickstarter.

Trainwreck: A Red76 Residency & Book



> We love trains. Writing too. Trainwreck is a mobile residency for writers by writers, no strings attached.
> Not too long ago word got out that Amtrak was developing a writers residency. We, like many many others, found this idea very exciting. We love trains, and writing, and books. Here’s the thing though - always read the fine print! Just as quickly as word was getting around about this new residency so were the terms that were attached to the project (thank god some people actually read that stuff because we sure didn’t). The terms were a little restrictive in the end.
> Admittedly, it occurred to us that we could just buy our own tickets and hop on board ready to get some writing done. But people like being part of a group - ourselves included - and having someone else plan the whole thing makes things a lot easier. So with this in mind we thought, “Well, let’s just start our own residency?” And so we did!
> Welcome to Trainwreck: A Red76 Residency & Book.
> ...


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 24, 2014)

WRITERS SELECTED FOR AMTRAK RESIDENCY PROGRAM



> From the tens of thousands of responses on Twitter showing interest in the program, to the more than 16,000 applications we received. We couldn't be more excited to announce the 24 writers who will participate in this year's Amtrak Residency program. The applications received for the program were outstanding and made the job of selecting just 24 writers a challenge for our judges. The writers selected for the program offer a diverse representation of the writing community and hail from across the country.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 25, 2014)

Riding the Rails with a Newly Minted Amtrak Writer-in-Residence


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 25, 2014)

Amtrak residency has local writers riding the rails (Seattle Times)


----------



## Chas (Oct 4, 2014)

"She is among 24 literary types picked out of more than 16,000 applicants to be in the first group of writers for Amtrak's Residency Program. The writers will work on projects of their choice while riding one of Amtrak's long-distance trains."

Link to Denver Post story: 

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_26660412/boulder-writer-gets-ready-ride-rails

I am curious to see how this program plays out.


----------



## Alice (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe not as unsafe as posing your subject on the tracks, but geez, I thought you are not supposed to lean against trains.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jan 16, 2019)

Assuming the terms are acceptable, there is a chance to apply for the latest residency.  I guess Mr. Anderson likes this program.

https://www.travelandleisure.com/trip-ideas/bus-train/amtrak-social-media-residency



> Amtrak is looking for creatives to join its social media residency program, giving the lucky winners the chance to embark on round-trip travel across Amtrak’s long-distance routes for free through its #AmtrakTakeMeThere program.
> 
> Applications are being accepted now through midnight EST on Jan. 31, after which a panel of judges will pick out the travelers with the best writing, photography, video, and social media engagement skills.





> While Amtrak representatives are looking for folks who use social media to connect with followers, they say “glitzy influencers with millions of followers” are not necessarily what they’re in search of. According to the application page, they're looking for "real people" to tell their stories.
> 
> “Some of the best travel stories occur on our long-distance trains, and we are looking for travelers to share their real experiences,” Amtrak CEO Tim Griffin said in a statement. The program is meant to provide a view of the train travel experience through relatable riders as opposed to professional travel bloggers and influencers.
> 
> That being said, applicants will still be asked to provide their social media accounts and answer questions like why train travel would best serve their needs and why Amtrak would be the best fit for them.


----------



## VTTrain (Jan 16, 2019)

When I was debating booking the Lake Shore Limited and Sliver Meteor for business trips, one of these residency writers was part of what led me to go ahead and book.  (A small part, mind you, but a part nonetheless.)  It was clear that their discussion of their trip was influenced by the fact that they were getting it for free with the hope that they would say nice things.  But their writing was pretty good.  I just took what they said with a grain of salt and sought confirmation elsewhere.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 16, 2019)

Thirdrail7 said:


> A﻿mtrak﻿﻿ *CEO* Griffin sai﻿d in a stateme﻿n﻿t﻿


T&L, unless Anderson got fired and this guy promoted in the last 10 minutes, I’m pretty sure you mean CMO. hboy:


----------



## Skyline (Jan 17, 2019)

*MODERATOR NOTE:  *This new thread was merged with the existing thread on the same topic.

Just came across this story about a "competition" Amtrak is running... "Amtrak Is Giving Out Free Trips On Its Most Scenic Routes."

https://www.thrillist.com/news/nation/amtrak-free-trips-scenic-routes-social-media-contest

Seems like a natural for this site; you just have to be an ordinary citizen (not an "influencer" with millions of followers) who can convince Amtrak you love the passenger train experience. You do need social media skills, however. Leaves me out!  hboy: 

Good luck folks...


----------



## niemi24s (Jan 17, 2019)

Not only do you need social media skills but it looks like a big part of winning a free trip will be having a huge number of followers:



> To throw your hat in the ring, you just how to fill out an online form by January 31 explaining a bit about yourself (with links to your various social media accounts), your social media instincts, and why you're a sucker for traveling by train. . . . .Of course, applicants who can prove they have next-level social media chops (and, most likely, a good chunk of followers) will probably have the best shot at winning, . . .



Looks like the winners will be Millenials with thumbs worn down to the bone from tapping on their PDA's every waking hour.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2019)

Under discussion here:


----------



## mlanoue (Jan 17, 2019)

There really won't be a future for Amtrak if Millennials don't get aboard., so this is probably a good idea.

Plus--promoting scenic routes at least suggest somebody there still see value in the National Network


----------



## Austruck (Jan 22, 2019)

I've been trying to submit my application online for this for the past hour. I'm filling everything in, hitting the Captcha, etc., and then the SUBMIT button just never finishes submitting the application. Anyone else trying this and having trouble today?

I then went to Amtrak's Contact Us page to submit a short email about this... and THAT SUBMIT button also doesn't seem to work. Very frustrating!


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 22, 2019)

Austruck said:


> I've been trying to submit my application online for this for the past hour. I'm filling everything in, hitting the Captcha, etc., and then the SUBMIT button just never finishes submitting the application. Anyone else trying this and having trouble today?
> 
> I then went to Amtrak's Contact Us page to submit a short email about this... and THAT SUBMIT button also doesn't seem to work. Very frustrating!


I have had that issue on Amtrak.com (too) many times. In most cases it's me trying to let them know that the Lake Shore Limited's route page incorrectly omits Rhinecliff from the list of stations at the bottom of the page. I'm tempted to call and let them know, but I have no idea what a phone agent could do about it. :wacko:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 22, 2019)

Maybe you could write a short story about relaxing in a comfy chair with a cup of hot coco as you try in vain to register for chance to ride and write about Amtrak.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 22, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Maybe you could write a short story about relaxing in a comfy chair with a cup of hot coco as you try in vain to register for chance to ride and write about Amtrak.


Though it might turn out to be a War & Peace size novel.     :giggle:


----------



## Austruck (Jan 22, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Maybe you could write a short story about relaxing in a comfy chair with a cup of hot coco as you try in vain to register for chance to ride and write about Amtrak.


I could call it "Derailed."  

I'll keep trying. The deadline is Jan. 31, so I've got a more than a week left. I'll start panicking a week from now.


----------



## Austruck (Jan 22, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> I have had that issue on Amtrak.com (too) many times. In most cases it's me trying to let them know that the Lake Shore Limited's route page incorrectly omits Rhinecliff from the list of stations at the bottom of the page. I'm tempted to call and let them know, but I have no idea what a phone agent could do about it. :wacko:


Does it eventually start working properly? I even tried asking Julie the Virtual Assistant.  Her assistance was virtually nil.


----------



## Austruck (Jan 31, 2019)

Well, the deadline looms large in the next 15 minutes here. I have tried to apply for this residency at least a half dozen times every DAY for nearly two weeks now -- on two separate computers, with two different browsers. The same issues continued every single day. I wrote to Amtrak's customer service about it on Monday but they never responded at all.

I just wrote to them again, expressing my displeasure at how poorly their application process has been designed.

Okay, I feel better now that I've complained to SOMEONE who might actually read this!


----------



## Triley (Feb 1, 2019)

niemi24s said:


> Not only do you need social media skills but it looks like a big part of winning a free trip will be having a huge number of followers:
> 
> 
> 
> > To throw your hat in the ring, you just how to fill out an online form by January 31 explaining a bit about yourself (with links to your various social media accounts), your social media instincts, and why you're a sucker for traveling by train. . . . .Of course, applicants who can prove they have next-level social media chops (and, most likely, a good chunk of followers) will probably have the best shot at winning, . . .


 Looks like the winners will be Millenials with thumbs worn down to the bone from tapping on their PDA's every waking hour.
PDA? You really dated yourself there! [emoji14]


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 1, 2019)

I've often chuckled at the idea that we used to call a portable notepad, calendar, dictionary, and contact list a "personal assistant," digital or otherwise.  The owner was still doing all of the work and most of those interfaces were rather limited and poorly conceived.  In my view the first "digital assistant" that even approached objective success was Google Now, over two decades after the original concept had been commercialized.  Google's offering was soon joined by Siri, Alexa, and Cortana, but all these services still felt half-baked.  Digital assistants finally reached genuine legitimacy with "Google Assistant," although even that amazing accomplishment still required distributed level computer power behind the scenes.  If and when we get a general purpose Google Assistant style tool that requires no assistance or extra connectivity beyond being installed on a personal device the original dream of the PDA will finally be realized.


----------

